# Ross made Coast to Coast Commander



## MantonSmith (Aug 21, 2018)

Purchased this near mint Commander last week. It has the original W/W tires. Never had batteries installed as it still has cardboard inserted between the terminals and the wires were never connected.


----------



## Kato (Aug 21, 2018)

Holy smokes that's nice - Congrats on that score !!!!


----------



## jungleterry (Aug 25, 2018)

Tammy and I are huge Ross collectors ,love to add this one to our collection if you ever decide to sell ,we have this one in gold and black ,love to have a red one too.Great bike please keep us posted .Take care Terry and Tammy


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 25, 2018)

Ross' answer to the Murray/Sears Spaceliner!


----------



## jungleterry (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes these are cool bikes , here is a gold one and a black one. And now thanks to Steve we are going to add the red one to are wonderful Ross collection as well . We just love Ross Bikes .thank you so much Steve we are very proud to have this one in our collection . Terry and TMmy


----------

